# Winning photograph of a flying fox



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2017)

Not my photograph because I am hopeless with a camera.

I regularly look at the photo galleries of the ABC website and occasionally see one I would like to share.
This one is rather unusual IMO.



More photos in this collection here: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-10/australian-geographic-nature-photographer-winner/8785734


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm guessing this guy is a fruit bat so he's not fishing, must be taking a bath?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 10, 2017)

Great photo. I'd love to catch something like that on my camera.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, "flying foxes" are actually fruit bats. It would be a blessing if they all took regular baths. They are rather smelly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2017)

Good photo, freaky if you think of it as a flying fox, not so much if you see it as a bat.


----------

